

Rep.licants.org - feydr
http://awd.site.nfoservers.com/replicants/

======
legec
This comment has been posted by a human being. There will be cake.

------
asto
If the bot posts (legally) objectionable material, I'm guessing it's not the
bot that goes to jail.

~~~
theDoug
It's a good strawman, but I wonder where the bots would somehow go to collect
and then somehow post such material.

~~~
alexhaefner
Yeah very true. I also kind of fail to see the utility of the bot beyond a
whimsical demo. And there doesn't appear to be much of a real demonstration of
it's benefit.

------
rmason
So if my bot gets me a date with a girl, can I bring it along? Why not? What
happens when she finds out that I don't speak fluent Farsi?

This has to be one of the creepiest things I've seen in twenty plus years on
the net. Just because something is possible to build doesn't mean that you
should.

------
joebadmo
Interesting. It reminds me of human-computer chess teams, a continuation of
computer-augmented humanity.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human-computer_chess_matches>

------
mikecane
I set up an acct on Twitter with a bot. How long before it starts tweeting
anything? And can the activity level be changed?

------
obeattie
Two words: Turing test.

~~~
wylie
It already fooled a friend of mine with a tweet at him. But if it were a human
I would think it has incredibly bad taste in articles.

~~~
zhemao
Well that's Twitter. It's easy to sound like a human in 140 characters.

~~~
obeattie
I agree. Posting links to Twitter is one thing, having discussions in Facebook
comments with your friends quite another.

------
stephenyoung
two minutes in, it tried to re-open a dead conversation from a week ago and
argue with the other twitter user.

~~~
codezero
Starting a pointless argument on the Internet? Sounds like it's doing a
smashing job at mimicking the average Internet user. It could get worse if it
uses YouTube comments as a training set!

